# openldap error, unrecognized database type hdb

## rogerdv

I configured openldap 2.3 according to the howto, but when I try to start the slapd service I got an error: Unrecognized database type (hdb). I have checked the USE flags and I dont see if I missed something. Does somebody knows how to solve this?

----------

## bunder

try "ldbm" for a database type.

cheers

----------

## rogerdv

Good, now server starts, but I get a warning: No dynamic config support for database ldbm. Guess it is not cirtical, isnt it?

----------

## cantrop

 *rogerdv wrote:*   

> I configured openldap 2.3 according to the howto, but when I try to start the slapd service I got an error: Unrecognized database type (hdb). I have checked the USE flags and I dont see if I missed something. Does somebody knows how to solve this?

 

I ran in this too, and the solution was to remove the leading whitespaces before "modulepath" and "moduleload" which left after uncommenting these lines.

----------

## marens

 *cantrop wrote:*   

>  *rogerdv wrote:*   I configured openldap 2.3 according to the howto, but when I try to start the slapd service I got an error: Unrecognized database type (hdb). I have checked the USE flags and I dont see if I missed something. Does somebody knows how to solve this? 
> 
> I ran in this too, and the solution was to remove the leading whitespaces before "modulepath" and "moduleload" which left after uncommenting these lines.

 

ooooaaahr .... *headdesk*

anyway, thanks for the help

----------

## cach0rr0

I ended up with wonky permissions on the DB_CONFIG files in /var/lib/somepathIforget

chown'd it to ldap:ldap and things worked. I can't remember if that caused your exact error, i just remember I did see your error at some point - as well I remember the DB_CONFIG permissions changed fixed *some* problem I was having. Something to look out for at least.

----------

